# can you make an outdoor dog into an indoor dog?



## keenayfall (May 13, 2008)

We have a year old gsd named Kaiser. For the past 9 months we've also had my sister's dog lucy who is a gs-mix. They stay outside in our large fenced in backyard. We bring them inside for 20 minutes to a couple hours almost every day to play and just hang out with us - so they're house trained. 

We are moving to Arizona in a few months which means we may end up in an apartment. And there aren't any apartments that will allow 2 large dogs. 

I'm sure taking an indoor dog and making it an outdoor dog is not very humane (our dogs have always lived outdoors- after 20 minutes in the house they are excited to go outside again and I've never had to force them out- they alway go very happily), but is taking an outdoor dog and making it an indoor dog possible? 

I'm worried about separating him from lucy and then cooping him up in an apartment. 

I'm considering finding a job that will allow you to bring your dog into work (I do accounting and other office work- maybe in a vets office??).

So, does this sound possible? 

-Shawna


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

So is Lucy going back to your sister?

The answer is yes, definitely yes. Rescue groups do it all the time so successfully that it is difficult to get the dog to go out! I got an 8 year old who was a kennel dog-so she has to have a crate to go to (and I use one now that is more of an indoor kennel that looks kind of nice). She is 11 now and refuses to go out if it's too windy, rainy, cold, or hot.









You do have to, if you don't have a fenced area to play in, take them for leash walks. You also need to make sure that things are put away where the dog can't get into them-like medications, foods, etc. or use a crate for safe containment. Some people gate off a room for their dog. 

I'd start getting him used to it now before a move. But they like being with our smells and I think they are more settled when living inside.


----------



## keenayfall (May 13, 2008)

*Re: can you make an outdoor dog into an indoor dog*

Yeah, my sister is back from college and will take Lucy again. 

They have so much fun together it's going to be hard to seperate them though.

That's good to know, I just hope he doesn't get destructive out of bordom. Plus, he's only 1 year... not very calmed down yet..


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

*Re: can you make an outdoor dog into an indoor dog*

I did it with a three year old working dog who was kept in a kennel, didn't take long to teach her manners and turn her into a Haus Fra


----------



## keenayfall (May 13, 2008)

*Re: can you make an outdoor dog into an indoor dog*

okay - but he's not in a kennel - he's in a huge back yard playing all day. They run and play all the time (I watch them sometimes when I'm not at work). And I just don't know how he's going to contain all the energy for the hours I'm at work- even if he gets exercise before and after..that's still a long time to be cooped up for Kaiser.


----------



## VKristallaugen4 (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: can you make an outdoor dog into an indoor dog*

I took a six yr old female kennel dog and turned her into a house dog. It is possible. As for keeping a dog/puppy outside all day just running free and watching sometimes........... I'd rather the pup be in an apartment. Sorry JMHO


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

*Re: can you make an outdoor dog into an indoor dog*

Almost 100% of the dogs I foster started out as outside dogs, typically free roaming, and all become inside dogs as soon as they get here and live inside in their new adoptive homes. In my experience almost all dogs love to be inside and love all the additional quality time with their people, so yes outside to inside is a very doable adjustment.









If you are worried about the exercise and don't feel like just walking will be enough, you may want to check out a Springer attachment for your bike and/or take up dog scootering (www.dogscooter.com). Folks on this board have lots of other creative ways to exercise young GSDs, so that's another resource.


----------



## sklippstein (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: can you make an outdoor dog into an indoor dog*

I don't think you will have any problem changing the outside dog to an inside dog, however don't be surprised if your dog doesn't get depressed because (1) he is moving to a new location and will no longer have the freedom he once experienced and (2) losing his best buddy, your sister's dog. He'll get over it as they all do. Just don't be overly surprised though.


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: can you make an outdoor dog into an indoor dog*

You will probably find it is easier than you think, llike Pupresq says, my fosters come to me with no house manners and become house dogs, in my opinion, a GSD is an awesome housedog, I would feel more guilty leaving my dog outside all the time. You will have a more difficult time going the other direction, once they learn manners, then they will be fine.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

*Re: can you make an outdoor dog into an indoor dog*

Both Basha and Alice were kennel dogs when I got them....Alice just was so grateful to be a house dog, she claimed a dog bed in the living room and stayed there until she died. Basha was in awe for a while, but now is totally insulted if she has to be crated or out in a run...actually she does better in a big square run with a bed and a couple of balls, than in a long narrow one but she now thinks that my bed is her domain.

Lee


----------



## GSDMomx2 (Jun 15, 2003)

I live in a downtown loft with 3.


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: GSDMomx2I live in a downtown loft with 3.


You are a brave woman! I trip over 2 in my house and I have 3 floors! LOL, but I have always sworn that a GSD is the best apartment dog around.


----------



## Snickelfritz (Feb 21, 2007)

where are you moving to in AZ? Just curious, I'm in Tucson.


----------



## dogs_dolls (Apr 27, 2001)

We have always adopted and they have never been inside dogs but they made the transition very quickly! We are now reitred so our situation is different from yours but our latest was about 10 months old and FULL of energy, had never been inside a house and was not potty trained but within a couple of weeks he was fine. I did do a bit of puppy proofing of course. And you want to practice leaving him alone in the house now! while he is feeling secure in the "old" place. Start out with a short time and work up to longer.

As you are concerned about his energy level, you might want to consider doggy day care. Not every day as that would be pretty expensive but maybe once or twice a week. He would get a chance to socialize and be active. INvestigate the day care to make sure they don't just sit in a kennel and also that the play time is well supervised.


----------

